# looking for discontinued shingles



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bob coldwell said:


> I need to replace 12 or 15 shingles that blew off in a recent windstorm. The style, believed to be* Owens Corning "Skyview"* was apparently discontinued about three years ago.
> 
> I can't find anything that matches, and have been calling around and googling for someone who has a stockpile of old product.
> 
> Any ideas on where else to look?


 
If the shingles were blown off due to a recent storm,then its highly probable that you could file a claim for new roof replacment.

The inability to match your shingles can warrant a complete reroof.It happens when materials are no longer available.(Colors,types,exposures etc.)

This is true for roofs as well as siding.

Several colors are no longer available and justify a complete reroof or siding installation.

This is from experience.


----------



## bob coldwell (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'll look into that. Yes, the storm was less than a month ago.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bob coldwell said:


> Thanks. I'll look into that. Yes, the storm was less than a month ago.


If you do call in a claim try to keep interior damage minimal.If possible cover the area with a tarp or slide felt under the shingles above the missing ones.

I have had storm claims with 8 blow offs and because of the color by Tamko,(Pastel Green) not being produced nor the matching surf green the entire roof was replaced.


----------

